# solid speckled trout and redfish on the dock today



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

The wind went down and the fish came up. Great day on the water today. Good catches of speckled trout and some big over sixed bull redfish were caught using live bait and cracked crab. Call 888.762.3391 and check availability here at the loge for you and your buddies. Donâ€™t miss out on some of this hot action. Click here for more pictures. http://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/


----------

